# 2014 FantomCX Ti Team vs. Pro



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking at buying a new cx, but cant decide between the two: Team / Pro
My current road bike is the Moto TI w/ '12/13 Sram Red which I really have gotten accustomed to as a gruppo ... coming from a previous decade of Ultegra/DA. 
Im just curious of thoughts between a Rival/FSA/10 cross as apposed to a full 6800/11 for $300 more, if it was a road bike, I would go with the full ultegra hands down. But being gruppo unbiased, would the 11spd have significant advantage over 10spd for off-road purposes? Also is the wheelset on the Moto Team that much of a advantage over the VRP Pro's that are on the Ti Pro? 

Ill keep this in the Moto thread, but hopefully other cx'ers can offer input.

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------

